# Changing pitch and retaining duration without artifacts



## MikeH (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it pretty much impossible to change the pitch of a stereo music file and keep the same tempo without getting artifacts? I'm only lowering the piece by a Maj. 2nd. I'm working with Bias Peak 6 LE and Digital Performer 7.

Thanks!


----------



## MacQ (Mar 11, 2011)

Not at all. There are plenty of great options. 

zPlane Elastique Pro is among the best. You can use it inside Reaper which is unrestricted shareware (www.Reaper.fm), and get some pretty stunning results.

I'm amazed daily.

~Stu


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 11, 2011)

Totally agreed about Reaper.
My son is a looper as the results are immediate for the construction and compositions he does.
He showed me how he was mixing drum loops and dozens of synth grooves that are created w/o drums specifically for this task.
Sure my analog and DSP tracks sound better but he can construct these in minutes, where as mine can take hours...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm interested in a variant of this - I need to change pitch without changing tempo. Not (in this case) a tool like Melodyne, but a constant pitch shift as free from artefacts as possible. Also it needs to be a simple VST (for use with Adobe Audition - Melodyne won't play in Audition, it seems).


----------



## MikeH (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for all of your input guys! I downloaded the demo of Reaper and it worked like a charm! So is Reaper using Elastique Pro or does it have it's own pitch shifting tools?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 15, 2011)

There's also Sound Toys Speed:

http://www.soundtoys.com/product/Speed

And of course the original is Serato Pitch'nTime:

http://www.serato.com/pitchntime


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 15, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Mar 15 said:


> There's also Sound Toys Speed:
> 
> http://www.soundtoys.com/product/Speed



Anyone know of any demos of this? You can only download a demo bundle in Protools form.


----------

